# I am taking only surge rides from now on



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Madison, Wisconsin where base/per min/per mile is $1.25/$0.20/$1.10

Real data from couple of my rides (first with surge) :
Ride #1
Total Rider Paid:$26.00
My Payout:$19
Uber's Cut:$7.50
Uber %:29
Miles driven:5
Duration: 12 min

Ride #2
Total Rider Paid:$5.20
My Payout:$3
Uber's Cut:$2.20
Uber %:42
Miles driven: 0.7
Duration: 3 min

I've been Ubering less than 2 months. Out of 300+ rides, surge ones were less than 20. I wonder how this data compare with yours. 42% is way too much! I am done driving during non-surge times.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Duhhhhh


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Good luck surge chasing. SMH


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Pick and choose. 

Figure out your price per mile. Also know when not to chase.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I already know to NEVER chase surge. It's about 99% fabricated and manipulated.


----------



## TRW (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm going to start using Uber as a Pax. I'll only request a ride when it is a cold rainy or snowy day outside. I'll wait till the closest driver is at least 10 minutes away. When the drive arrives I'll take 4 minutes to go outside and start my trip and the length of ride will be a few hundred yards down the road to the local grocery store. I will not tip the driver because obviously they are doing charity work and do not need the money. I will give them a great rating of 1 because what is better than being number 1.

Uber on


----------



## Chucky Boston (Jan 23, 2016)

ATX 22 said:


> I already know to NEVER chase surge. It's about 99% fabricated and manipulated.


Its Amazing how Surge magically dissapears when I arrive at the surge zone. 
NYE new years eve in Boston was a joke . 5.00 rides that take 30 minutes. Traffic All night no surge .
I went home to enjoy the ball drop . After my jaw dropped.


----------



## Tim P (Jan 25, 2016)

Im glad im not the only one feeling like the surge is a joke..

I have only driven 2 times, the first time was 4.5 hours where I did 12 rides, during this time it was surging between every ride, but when the ride popped up there was no surge.

the 2nd time I actually surged on all 6 of my rides but likely only because there was a convention and everyone needed 5 minute rides to their hotel a few blocks a way since it was raining. I still only made 30 bucks in 2 hours. I guess it technically equals to 15/hour but not a single tip and gas+time+wear+driving downtown in rain (risk) = not worth it


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

ATX 22 said:


> I already know to NEVER chase surge. It's about 99% fabricated and manipulated.


Been there, done that. It was a lesson learned for sure. I know where to be and when now. But need to be very patient


----------



## Chucky Boston (Jan 23, 2016)

Whats up with 3.00 rides ? I had four rodes at 3.00 - 3.50 . Comon Uber . Shpuld charge at least 5.00 just to get in car.
What ever happened to minium wage ?


----------

